# N&W J611 and so it begins



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a photo of a very important moment in bringing back to steam the Norfolk and Western Class J 611

Class J611 restoration


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Cosmetically it looks in great shape. Is there an estimate of the time the renovations will take???


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

They say around 9 months to redo it!


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't SHE drop dead gorgeous ???


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Not bad for an eastern Railroad

It is strange on the different timing for restorations. Some take years.
In talking to the people in Portland Oregon, the Daylight is taking less than a year also

jim


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably should let the other N&W "cat" out of the bag on this thread. It has already been printed in our local newspaper that the Virginia Museum of Transportation will get the Y6a on loan from St. Louis for a period of four to five years. This means that when 611 is not on excursion duties, there is a strong possibility that the N&W "big three" steam locomotives may be spotted close enough together to get into one photograph!

I wonder how long it has been since that was possible?

Best,
David Meashey

P.S. Per Nick Jr.'s comment: 611 was moved several yards every three months during her exile from excursion service. This was done to keep the roller bearings from getting flat spots, which can occur if the locomotive just remains stationery for prolonged periods of time.


----------



## Sarahsspouse (Jun 2, 2014)

great ! Praps Accucraft can take in the Y6a when they are checking over 611 for the forthcoming model.....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The 611 and the Daylight rebuilds are more like scheduled maintenance than 'pulled out of the weeds' rebuilds. The appliances are known to work, so forces can concentrate on the tubes and boiler..... they were tucked in for their sleep, not shown the door.
Access to remaining tools also figures in.

John


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I recognize that roundhouse (spencer shops)! Let it begin!!!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Cadillac of big steam*



Sarahsspouse said:


> great ! Praps Accucraft can take in the Y6a when they are checking over 611 for the forthcoming model.....


Should be on the to do list but I would take the Class A, N & W Cadillac of steam locomotives.


----------



## Malcolm (Aug 3, 2011)

The J is at the Spencer Shops in North Carolina. The Charlotte Observer (Saturday, May 31st) had a front page story on the J and the "Streamliners at Spencer_"_ including FT #103 Demonstrator, built in 1939, or as the newspaper put it the "dragon-slayer of sorts". There were 26 streamliners at Spencer this past weekend according to the newspaper. Unfortunately, I was not able to get up to Spencer to see them.

The article says that the boiler will be restored at Spencer and will take at least six months and that visitors will be able to view the work on the J as it goes on.

I rode behind 611, in, I believe the early 1990's, with my son. What a great experience for both of us. A magnificent locomotive. I look forward to seeing it under steam again.

Best Regards to All,
Malcolm


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Volunteers help will work on the J with NS people not Visitors, I live 10 mins from the shops. It needs a boiler test, so the jacket has t be removed for that, front trucks needs work and some other odds and ends. The already have an selective work force in place for the rebuild.


----------



## Malcolm (Aug 3, 2011)

Never said or implied that visitors would work on the J. Just that the newspaper indicated that visitors could view the work as it progresses.

Best Regards to All,
Malcolm


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Malcolm said:


> Never said or implied that visitors would work on the J. Just that the newspaper indicated that visitors could view the work as it progresses.
> 
> Best Regards to All,
> Malcolm


Missed read... my bad...


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I am amazed that I read nasty comments like Nice loco for an eastern road. Eastern roads hauled ten times the volume that western roads did during the entire duration of the steam era most eastern roads alowed up to 35 tons per axle which was not the case on many western roads. Their motive power, scenery and equipment was first grade and so were the track layouts and operations. I can understand someone putting them down in model railroading because of all the trees that you have to plant to scenic a layout, but out in the garden, I really don't see the point. Also they were hit by hard times sooner than western roads after the war, and we often knew them quite dilapidated, but that is no reason to put them down. They are just as interesting, it's just the fashion to model colorado narrow gauge which got people interested in western roads, although there were just as many narrow gauge lines in the east, but they didn't get so much coverage in the hobby media. It's just a question of fads.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sure that wasn't meant as a 'nasty' comment, I understood it to be humor. Kinda condescending, whilst thinking 'It's drop dead gorgeous' but unable to admit it.
People will always have regional favorites ... like say those dedicated to defending the east.... I smile.... 
Psst, the west has trees too!
John


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Hard growing Tree's in Arizona.  East coast, West coast, Trains are cool.

Boo Boo


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://s615.photobucket.com/user/danielpeck/slideshow/611


611 in progress pics enjoy


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel;

Hope you do not mind. I sent the link to some friends who would find it interesting from a mechanical or engineering perspective.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

They got a facebook page with almost daily pic updates!


----------

